# Anyone have either Marineland or Beamworks LED lighting?



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have an old lighting setup on my 110g tank at the moment. I recently had one of the fluorescent bulbs go out on me. Instead of spending the money on a new aquarium bulb I took the short route and went to the local hardware store and got a white light cheapo bulb.

Sure the light looks decent, however I think my lighting issues stem deeper than just the bulb. I do know the bulb was dead as I swapped the two bulbs around and same result and then the starters as well same result the one bulb would not light.

So with many hours of reading, got nothing better to do as I am presently unemployed thanks to work force reductions, I think I should have gone with a replacement LED lighting setup. Why am I saying that, well the costs involved. The LED from what I can tell would run approximately at 11 watts (for the one unit) up to 38 watts for the newer 3rd gen model, where as the two fluorescent bulbs being 20 watts each would be a total of 40 watts. So there is an energy savings there not noticeable right away but in the long run it would be if the lesser of the options were used.

Next, the LED from what I can tell if I go with standard lighting and not a reef setup, my chances of algae blooms are slim to non existent. Whereas I am afraid this new buld I bought will bring on the bloom.

Also, this new bulb is not without issues. Every time it turns on it takes a while to stabilize which is telling me maybe a ballast is going out? Or the newer bulbs just don't like the older hood I have?

I guess if I am going to spend money that we really shouldn't spend, am I going to go with a LED setup that will expand to 48 inches from 36 inches (or say the Beamworks 600) or one that starts out at 48 inches expands to 52 inches (Beamworks 800)? My tank across the top measures exactly 48 inches and if I go with the larger one, can I just set the LED right on the glass top? Or do I need to use the legs? I see the actual width is just under the stated 48 inches so it personally I think that would be the better one to go with so I don't have the ominous dark corners of the tank. Plus the added LED's would brighten the tank up that much if I am not mistaken.

So now for those owners out there, which in your opinion would you think I should go with?

Beamworks 800
or
3rd Gen Beamworks 800
or
Beamworks 600
or
3rd Gen Beamworks 600

Thanks in advance for anyone reading and or replying...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the 110G tank? Do you just want lighting to view the fish?

If you don't have live plants, you might not notice the difference with the new fluorescent bulb. It does sometimes take a few minutes to 'excite' the chemicals in the bulb before it reaches full brightness.

I have used 2 of the Marineland D.B. fixtures on my 125G tank and had to space them a bit over the tank braces. I was generally pleased with the look but found that it impacted my plant growth a bit.

I have no experience with the Beamworks fixtures but a few other members have written up their experiences plus you can check the Product Reviews section for recommendations.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

i have the 3rd gen beamswork led set up on my 55g its my first led light so i cant compare but im pretty happy with it. Its waterproof i summerged the whole light assembly in the tank accidently and its still working and i didnt get shocked lol. You can either take the pegs stand out and let it sit on your glass cover or use the little peg stand.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have two Beamswork Reef Bright units. One is a 48" and the other a 36". I love them. You can't beat the brightness for the price. One unit was $115 and the other was $91. Just pop the lenses off for better spread but make sure you have a glass top on the tank so it doesn't get wet.


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about swapping out my 72" fixture with 8xT5 (35w regular bulbs so no actinic available) for 3x 24" beamswork fixtures. I know I could get away with 2x 36" fixtures for cheaper, but I like the idea of having a fixture over each top panel and no dark spots from the top braces. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the areas where the light will overlap near the middle sections. Would love to hear any feedback people have on these.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Stussi613 said:


> I'm thinking about swapping out my 72" fixture with 8xT5 (35w regular bulbs so no actinic available) for 3x 24" beamswork fixtures. I know I could get away with 2x 36" fixtures for cheaper, but I like the idea of having a fixture over each top panel and no dark spots from the top braces. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the areas where the light will overlap near the middle sections. Would love to hear any feedback people have on these.


Just go with the two 36" fixtures. Once you remove the lenses you will get good spread. I wouldn't worry about any dead spots in the middle. I have a 48" fixture over top of a 2" center brace with no dead spots. Just my $.02


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

Deeda said:


> What are the dimensions of the 110G tank? Do you just want lighting to view the fish?
> 
> If you don't have live plants, you might not notice the difference with the new fluorescent bulb. It does sometimes take a few minutes to 'excite' the chemicals in the bulb before it reaches full brightness.
> 
> ...


Dimensions... okay 48 inches wide by 30 inches tall by 18 inches deep

I don't have live plants however I do get algae outbreaks from time to time if the lighting is there for it. So no live plants but live algae. Would rather stay away from the algae... My Pleco's are over 10 inches in length and I really should get rid of them and get some smaller ones but that is another story.

Product review section helped a little but doesn't give good feed back to actual questions that I may have. I just learned whether it was liked or not. and that the two who reviewed the beamworks setup said they wished they could control the two different light settings independently.



du3ce said:


> i have the 3rd gen beamswork led set up on my 55g its my first led light so i cant compare but im pretty happy with it. Its waterproof i summerged the whole light assembly in the tank accidently and its still working and i didnt get shocked lol. You can either take the pegs stand out and let it sit on your glass cover or use the little peg stand.


Have you seen or compared to a non 3rd gen setup at all? I am wanting to believe that the 3rd gen is like a marineland double bright? I could be out on a limb with that though.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I have not so i cant comparw sorry its pretty bright though


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dBuster2008 said:


> Have you seen or compared to a non 3rd gen setup at all? I am wanting to believe that the 3rd gen is like a marineland double bright? I could be out on a limb with that though.


It depends. The Beamswork reef bright is about 3 times the lumen output as the Marineland double bright. It is a much brighter light. I would go with the reefbright by Beamswork. The same comparable unit by Marineland is more than 3 times the price.


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

13razorbackfan said:


> It depends. The Beamswork reef bright is about 3 times the lumen output as the Marineland double bright. It is a much brighter light. I would go with the reefbright by Beamswork. The same comparable unit by Marineland is more than 3 times the price.


Okay I understand the reef bright vs standard vs double... However with my question regarding the 3rd gen or not I am now wondering how close the 3rd gen is to say the double bright?

Here are the specs from the standard vs the 3rd gen versions of the same Beamswork light. If you notice the big difference to me is the 900 lumen vs 3900 lumen as well as then the 11 watts vs 38 watts. Would it be better going with the 3rd gen based on the lumens? Seeing as how I have a 30 inch deep tank... not like many who have only a 18 to 20 inch deep tank.

Beamswork 800 standard
Features:
Dimensions - 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 174 LEDs
900 Lumen
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
162x 10000K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Uses 11 watts
Slim and contemporary light design
2 mode on / off function for day and night use
Extendable bracket - 48"-52" max extend
Splash guard
110V - 220V

Beamswork 800 3rd Gen!
Features:
Dimensions - 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 174 LEDs
3900 Lumen
Super energy efficient .20 watt LEDs
162x 10000K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Uses 38 watts
Slim and contemporary light design
2 mode on / off function for day and night use
Extendable bracket - 48" - 52" max extend
Extendable bracket - 120 - 132 cm max extend
Splash guard
110V - 220V

I wish I knew where I could see the difference in person with an actual light meter to see the difference and or find someone who could take a photo or verify the difference and let us all know. I am sure this will be viewed upon by future readers in making decisions as I have done my share of reading...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The 3rd gen you listed looks like the lumens of a reef bright model or close to it. Where are you getting those specs? Here is a copy and paste from where I order mine and here is the specs listed which matches the box I have:

48" *Marine Bright* LED by Beamworks Timer Ready
The Beamworks Marine Bright LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient light fixture that shimmers though that water. Use the 10000K white LED during the day and the Actinic Blue 460nm LED during the night. The Beamworks LED is a sleek and contemporary light fixture that will make any other aquarium light look dull. Long lasting LEDs with no bulb replacement required. An optional timer module can be added to program on and off times for the 10000K or Actinic 460nm.
Extendable brackets - 48"-52" (120cm - 130cm).
Super energy efficient marine and freshwater aquarium lighting. No bulb replacement required.
Features:

Dimensions - 47.00" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 54 LEDs
1 watt LED
3300 Lumen
46x 10000K LEDs
8x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Timer ready
Slim and contemporary light design
2 mode on / off function for day and night use
Extendable bracket - 48"-52" max extend
Extendable bracket - 120cm - 130cm max extend
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
Timer module is not included
110V - 220V

The model you are calling the standard looks like a freshwater bright and here are the specs:

48" - 52" *Freshwater Bright* LED by Beamworks
The Beamworks Freshwater Bright LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient light fixture that replaces the typical single tube fluorescent light. Use the 10000K white LED during the day and the Actinic Blue 460nm LED during the night. The Beamworks LED is a sleek and contemporary light fixture that will make any other aquarium light look dull. Long lasting LEDs with no bulb replacement required.
Extendable brackets - 48"-52" (120 - 132 cm)
Super energy efficient freshwater aquarium lighting. No bulb replacement required.
Features:

Dimensions - 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00"
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 174 LEDs
900 Lumen
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
162x 10000K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Uses 11 watts
Slim and contemporary light design
2 mode on / off function for day and night use
Extendable bracket - 48"-52" max extend
Splash guard
110V - 220V


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

Those figures I pasted for those lights were from the following ebay listings. (Ebay links removed as per forum rules.)

This is the standard model or the first one I pasted specs on:
LED 48" 800 Aquarium Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Single Bright Lunar 120 cm

This is the 3rd gen model:
LED 48" HI Lumen LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Tetra Cichlid 120

You know that place that has these lights also has other listings for two of the lights at a great price for the two. Like amazing price. Check it out if anyone wants to go in on a light and split the costs I will do the order and you can pay me for the your light and I will ship to you. Lets just say two of the 800 models for only $99.95 and one of them alone is listed at $65.95! So there is a big savings there....


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry about the ebay links... I knew that but I am tired so I just linked... If you take those titles I posted and search ebay you will surely come across the listings...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dBuster2008 said:


> Sorry about the ebay links... I knew that but I am tired so I just linked... If you take those titles I posted and search ebay you will surely come across the listings...


Yeah....we all ran into that problem with posting links once upon a time. I now just PM back and forth to show links.

Personally...going from a quad t5HO on my 75g I figured it would be best to go with the reefbright 3300 lumens model and really glad I did. I have the 36" 2600 lumens model on my 40g breeder. They are both reefbrights. I think it really depends on how bright you want your lighting. I prefer a nice bright light but neither are overbearing for my tanks.

If I had a 110g I would for sure want the reef/marinebright version but some people prefer lights a bit more dim.


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

With my tank being 30 inches from the top to the bottom I was hoping to hear from anyone else with a deep tank and LED lighting.

I do agree that the higher lumens is probably the better bet for me.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dBuster2008 said:


> With my tank being 30 inches from the top to the bottom I was hoping to hear from anyone else with a deep tank and LED lighting.
> 
> I do agree that the higher lumens is probably the better bet for me.


Yes....I think JimA is who you want to ask. I think his tank is deep and runs the same light as mine. I can't remember how deep it is but it is certainly deeper than mine.


----------



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for pointing me in JimA's direction. I read some of his posts and saw some photos of his tanks and sent him a pm asking for his input.

Hopefully I can narrow this down here pretty soon.


----------



## 1971ls6 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 90 that is 4x18x24 and I bought the 48 reef light 3300 lumen from beams work . You can't beat it for the money, it lights the 18 inches front to back perfectly, but a 24 inch would need 2 lights. I like zero dark spots


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

1971ls6 said:


> I have a 90 that is 4x18x24 and I bought the 48 reef light 3300 lumen from beams work . You can't beat it for the money, it lights the 18 inches front to back perfectly, but a 24 inch would need 2 lights. I like zero dark spots


Did you try popping the lenses off? Made a huge difference in the amount of light spread throughout the tank from front to back. The lenses just pop right off with a butter knife.

454 SS huh? Have a friend with a 70 Chevelle LS6. It is sweet but I digress.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got the 48 reef from beam works a few weeks ago and it's worth every penny. It does have a little dark spot on the very front and rear of the tank. I've read "pop the whole lense off." Mine never came with a lense. Each individual light has a little plastic cover. Either way, it works fine for a 4ft tank. One thing I noticed thou, Algae grows very quick in that tank. I can completely power wash all my rocks. With in 5-7 days with 8hrs of light, they are full again


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> I just got the 48 reef from beam works a few weeks ago and it's worth every penny. It does have a little dark spot on the very front and rear of the tank. I've read "pop the whole lense off." Mine never came with a lense. Each individual light has a little plastic cover. Either way, it works fine for a 4ft tank. One thing I noticed thou, Algae grows very quick in that tank. I can completely power wash all my rocks. With in 5-7 days with 8hrs of light, they are full again


The little plastic lenses over each individual light is what I am talking about. They pop off and snap back in if you want to put them back. It will make a huge difference in spreading out the light from front to back. Just make sure the tank has some sort of top like glass or whatever to keep it from getting wet. I did this with both my Beamswork lights. Works great.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 24" deep tank. I've got a few comments in various theeads..and a build thread... But I'm running a pair of ai sol with the ai controller. More then enough par to reach to bottom of the tank and provide plenty of spread for a fw tank.

The best part is with a controller (the basic will do) you can control the timer, spectrum and intensity all at once..totally worth the money and they have come down in price since I purchased


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Woundedyak said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the 48 reef from beam works a few weeks ago and it's worth every penny. It does have a little dark spot on the very front and rear of the tank. I've read "pop the whole lense off." Mine never came with a lense. Each individual light has a little plastic cover. Either way, it works fine for a 4ft tank. One thing I noticed thou, Algae grows very quick in that tank. I can completely power wash all my rocks. With in 5-7 days with 8hrs of light, they are full again
> ...


Thanks Razor.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Woundedyak said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Woundedyak said:
> ...


You are quite welcome. Pop them off and post back the difference. I know when I first popped mine off it made a huge difference.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

great thread, a ton of information and opinions, saving this for a month or two until I get my tank up and running.

thanks all


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought a used 48"marineland double bright led and I'm very happy with it. My petros colors looks great and I'm loving that shimmering effect... My tank is L90"xW20"xH24" and it penetrates all the way down to the sand Easily.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay! I popped the covers of my lights and had mixed thoughts! At first I noticed the light was as intense but it did spread it a lot more. Second I was a little nervous about the wiring being exposed, Even thou I have glass lids. I have the double bright and that thing grew algae on my rocks/sand like no other. Since I popped the covers off, 90% of algae is gone.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've had 2 Beamworks Freshwater Bright LEDs on my 150 for a year now. 1 of the power supplies was causing 1 unit to flicker when I first installed it, and Aquatraders replaced it. However, now a 2nd power supply has failed and I had to buy a new one.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

mambee said:


> I've had 2 Beamworks Freshwater Bright LEDs on my 150 for a year now. 1 of the power supplies was causing 1 unit to flicker when I first installed it, and Aquatraders replaced it. However, now a 2nd power supply has failed and I had to buy a new one.


 One of my power supplies failed as well. It still worked but the light was very dim. I took the one from my 24" and used it on my 48" and it worked. I noticed the transformer is getting warmer than before probably not rated for the 48" light.

Did you buy it from aquatraders or elsewhere? If elsewhere can you pm me a link or where you got it?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I got it from Aquatraders. I had the same problem as you, unit was working but lights were very dim. I guess we should expect this from very low end units.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to let you know theybhave a even brighter light now

his new arrival 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Hex Light Fixture (Timer Ready) is equipped with (1) access port for an optional module; (1) original manufactured digital timer; sold separately as an optional accessory. The manual on/off switch will be overridden by the OEM digital timer after being plugged in and operated.

Fixture Size: 46.50" x 7.00" x 1.38" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed) LEDs Count: 280 4800 Lumens Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs 224x 10,000K LED 56x Actinic 460nm LED Use 56 watts *Specs may slightly vary from actual

Not.to much more.really


----------

